# Nurse visit for unna boot



## spatch (Feb 8, 2012)

We have a patient who has been coming several days a week to have his unna boot changed.  Some days only the nurse sees him and makes the change.  Can the nurse charge 29580 or is she only able to charge 99211 if the MD doesn't see the patient?


----------



## Lujanwj (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd code 29580 if that is what is being done.  That said, this will be "incident to" and you must be sure you are meeting CMS guidelines in order to bill it.

Guidelines if needed: https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/se0441.pdf


----------

